# My Humble Nano Gallery :)



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

very nice. Inspiring since I am trying a nano now.
Patti


----------



## celine (Nov 19, 2010)

those are beautiful! what kind of fauna do you have in them?


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the 8 gallon very much. Just wondering, about how much in pesos are some of the more common plants are there? Like anubias, java ferns, and the likes.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks guys!

@pikachu- there are only a few people here who imports and grows aquatic plants so the prices here are quite high. anubias, java ferns are mostly imported and can fetch up to 350-400 pesos per pot. that would be 9.30usd/pot at the current exchange rate. some plants like cabomba caroliniana, cabomba furcata, amazon swords,glass full of java moss, palm size patches of lileopsis brasiliensis, riccia, and other plants which are harvested from our local rivers on the other hand sells for only 10pesos per bunch. that would be .23cents converted to usd.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely tanks!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks Cottagewitch


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

These really are great! Three distinct styles; each done very well. Impressive!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks theblondskeleton!

yes, i was going for three very different aquascapes to have variety in my tanks. really glad you noticed.

anyway, the tanks are doing great. the last two tanks are only a week old in the pictures. hopefully they will mature well and look like what i have envisioned them to be. ive seen growth this past week but its very minute. the tree stump scape is on its way to its 3rd month. however, my hc seems to be dying again on me. it was a lot better before that picture but suddenly all the hc just died for no reason. but its on its way to recovery though. ill post pictures next week. thanks for looking guys!


----------



## Euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Great aquascapes... Is there a big plant group there right now? There wasn't much before...thats 5 years ago.. _


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the price info. I was hoping they would be around 100-150 pesos. But good to know that plants are cheap there.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looking cool dude, I like it alot.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

The 8g is going to be stunning once it grows in a bit more. All three tanks are beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Euroamg said:


> _Great aquascapes... Is there a big plant group there right now? There wasn't much before...thats 5 years ago.. _


thanks Euroamg! we have a small group here already. there are also a handful of hobbyist who are very active in importing new plants. fortunately, this hobby is getting more and more popular here in our country and hopefully it will get bigger in the years to come.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Pikachu said:


> Ah, thanks for the price info. I was hoping they would be around 100-150 pesos. But good to know that plants are cheap there.


your welcome Pikachu.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

F22 said:


> looking cool dude, I like it alot.


thank you!



mikeb210 said:


> The 8g is going to be stunning once it grows in a bit more. All three tanks are beautiful, congratulations!


im getting excited for the roots of the anubias to creep down the driftwood.  thank you!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Those are three fantastic looking aquascapes. All distinct and unique styles. Keep up the good work. I hope they mature well!


----------



## julie64 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job!!! Thank you for sharing :icon_smil


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

AquaStudent said:


> Those are three fantastic looking aquascapes. All distinct and unique styles. Keep up the good work. I hope they mature well!


thank you aquastudent. i hope so too!



julie64 said:


> Great job!!! Thank you for sharing :icon_smil


thanks julie! im glad you like it.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

pic update 

not much difference. eriocaulons are flowering though 









added my betta and some espei









no difference for the 8gal. just some new leaf shoots and roots. :icon_lol:


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

heres how the betta looks like a few months ago









and this is how he is now
















sorry about the pic. the focus is not quite good.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice scape, you gave it a very natural look!! Love that~!!!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm liking the look of your substrate. I see you are using riversand. Did you layer it with anything else? Where did you get your sand? It seems like a larger grain sand. Are you using root tabs?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

the 10g moss tank is just awesome.


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

That's one super-happy looking betta, nice work!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

justin182 said:


> Nice scape, you gave it a very natural look!! Love that~!!!


thanks justin! im also a justin btw. 



Cottagewitch said:


> I'm liking the look of your substrate. I see you are using riversand. Did you layer it with anything else? Where did you get your sand? It seems like a larger grain sand. Are you using root tabs?


i got it from a hobbyist here in manila. he collects his substrate from riverbeds in rural areas to make sure its not polluted. i do not have any layers of anything else on my substrate. and no, i dont use root tabs in my tanks. i guess the natural nutrients from the riverbed helps the plants out a lot.

i use it on each on my tank and it has worked really well for me. and for its price, i couldn't be more happy. :icon_wink



Fat Guy said:


> the 10g moss tank is just awesome.


thanks man. really pleased with the result although it didnt turn out the way i planned it to be. there is minimal contrast with all the shades of green in the tank which makes it a little bit bland. not much details. i think with a better plant choice i would 've made a lot better. but im not complaining. its still my favorite tank among all my nanos 



oaksw12 said:


> That's one super-happy looking betta, nice work!


thank you!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow amazing set of 3 tanks! love all 3 of them,

i just started a 2.5 gallon tank, hope i can make them as nice as yours


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

a little update

10g moss tank 









10g rock setup









8g anubias









hope you like it!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

dammit man, your moss techniques are great =D


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

all your tanks are amazing! you truly have inspired me. and, at the same time, shown me how bad my tank is!  i love seeing everybody's tanks. yours are great


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

I love these tanks. Really nice job bro.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Newman said:


> dammit man, your moss techniques are great =D


they're nothing special really Newman!  but thank you!



Chewyy said:


> Looks awesome man!


thanks Chewyy!



orchidman said:


> all your tanks are amazing! you truly have inspired me. and, at the same time, shown me how bad my tank is!  i love seeing everybody's tanks. yours are great


thanks for appreciating orchidman! 



kharma said:


> I love these tanks. Really nice job bro.


thanks kharma!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

That moss tank makes me want to start off a moss farm of my own too bad l ran out of tanks lol


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the 8gal! One thing that might improve it would be a moss wall to hide the cords and filter and give it a clean natural look.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> That moss tank makes me want to start off a moss farm of my own too bad l ran out of tanks lol


lol. but seriously having a tank that gives you unlimited moss is awesome. :icon_cool



greenbox said:


> I love the 8gal! One thing that might improve it would be a moss wall to hide the cords and filter and give it a clean natural look.


thanks greenbox! that is something that i had in mind when i started the tank. but i dont have enough moss back then. ill give it a shot one of these days.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

moss tank evolution










added HG, and c.parva


















trimmed









it got me third in a local aquascaping contest. yipee!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## NickUK (Feb 27, 2011)

First of all well done on the three tanks they are amazing. (my fave being the tree stump scape.)

Secondly with me being new to the hobby and looking to change the lighting on my first tank (a 8 UK gal). I was wondering what are the exact componants to your lighting on the rockagumi tank as it is exactly what i am trying to create for my tank (-the LEDS). Also is the pl blub made by osram.

Thank you Nick


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what light is that you have on the ten gallons?


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

That third place nano looks very very good!


----------



## gbose (Nov 21, 2010)

JustDaMan-

Those are gorgeous tanks! Want to tell us how you did them?

Gbose


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Congrats!!


thank you Chrisnator!



NickUK said:


> First of all well done on the three tanks they are amazing. (my fave being the tree stump scape.)
> 
> thank you NickUK!
> 
> ...


your welcome



orchidman said:


> what light is that you have on the ten gallons?


refer to the answer above 



Hadouken441 said:


> That third place nano looks very very good!


thanks Hadouken441! 



gbose said:


> JustDaMan-
> 
> Those are gorgeous tanks! Want to tell us how you did them?
> 
> Gbose


thank you Gbose, no secret really. just refer to the earlier pictures and that will tell you how it was done.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Amazing tanks. I especially like the "Rockagumi" tank. The rocks in there are beautiful.


----------



## NickUK (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for replying you have been realy helpful. Hopefully i can get my tank up and running in the next few weeks but its a slow process when your a student with only a saterday morning job =/.

p.s. sorry if there are any spelling mistakes as i am slightly dyslecsic. 

Best wishes NicK


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks chicken! i stumbled upon those rocks when a visited a garden supply that has stuff for bonsai. it set me back more $$$ than i thought it would but im not complaining now. 

NickUK - hey, i have a regular job here in my country and i bet your saturday morning job pays more than mine.  be positive!

ps. your spelling is not that bad nick.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

new tank is up!  its been a week already and so far, so good. will be adding flame moss in this tank but its still under propagation. please critique. TIA!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

HC turbocharged. 7 days after the last picture was taken. :biggrin:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! That grew fast, I have been doing emmersed for the past few weeks and I have had practically no growth. I should fill her up I guess.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow that was fast growth on the HC, what's the specs on that tank?


----------



## Aquamarine (Mar 9, 2011)

Truly inspiring! I love that each tank is so unique and different! The foliage is fantastic!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> Wow! That grew fast, I have been doing emmersed for the past few weeks and I have had practically no growth. I should fill her up I guess.


for me, there is no way hc can grow faster emmersed if you can provide copious amounts of co2, fertz, and lighting when it is submerged. 



rwong2k said:


> wow that was fast growth on the HC, what's the specs on that tank?


i know! i was surprised as well. i never had success with hc like this before. that tank is a 2.5gallon tank with 12watt spirat cfl desklamp + 7 watt pl clip on and shiruba nano filter. substrate is local riversand.



Aquamarine said:


> Truly inspiring! I love that each tank is so unique and different! The foliage is fantastic!


thank you Aquamarine!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

UPDATE TIME!

since its going to be a busy week, might as well update now! 

10g tree-stump-covered-in-moss tank








finally, hc carpeted.

10g rockagumi








rotalas are growing nicely 

8g anubias-no-more tank








semi growout tank. trying lileopsis brasiliensis as a foreground. 1 week in and literally now growth observed. ugh.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

update on my moss tank!  

it placed second in a planted tank competition recently held here in manila. it was personally judge by mr. Heiko Bleher himself. it was just an experience talking and listening to this guy. just amazing.




























enjoy!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

the gallery is now 15 gallons bigger 










co2 provided by


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful tanks


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

I've got to ask, since I've been asking myself the same question - why are you not using a black background? Would not it cover the filter you have there?
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

I love that moss tank, really makes me want to make one.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Beautiful tanks


thanks chase!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

dtum said:


> I've got to ask, since I've been asking myself the same question - why are you not using a black background? Would not it cover the filter you have there?
> Please share your thoughts.


i like to try different backgrounds when doing a photo shoots so its more convenient when its not fixed.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Benn said:


> I love that moss tank, really makes me want to make one.


better start one now coz it takes forever to grow :icon_wink


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love nanos...and your nanos looks very very nice....I like the moss one the best.

You know what works well for a background instead of black? TAPS Plastics sells window tinting. There is a frosted one that makes your glass look frosted like the ADA frosted tanks. I frost the back of most of my tanks now. It is also easily removable.


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

magaling! your nano looks so awesome man.. inspiring.. i know someone from cebu who might consider shipping to where you're at..


----------

